# New to Warhammer



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I am new to Warhammer and am having trouble trying to decide what army to play as. I traded my 'Crons for a unbuilt Skaven army, but I kind of don't like the idea of a lot of models, but i love having rats on the field. I am also looking to play an army that is ready to play (already painted/built). The new models are so cool! Daemons are also cool, but no battalion. 

So what do ya'll think? Any thoughts and opinions are welcomed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If you want Skaven you are going to have quite a few models.

Devlan Mud is your friend.

Glue sand onto the base; paint all the fur brown and all the cloth red or white; wash the entire model with Devlan Mud; edge highlight with the original colours. It is not perfect but it is quick.

The other low effort option is to pay someone to paint it for you as quickly as they can.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

start lizardmen or dwarfs. They not hard to paint or play.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I am not interested in what is easy/hard to paint or play (army will be painted somehow). I am more interested as to what is fun to play? Ho are daemons?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> I am new to Warhammer and am having trouble trying to decide what army to play as. I traded my 'Crons for a unbuilt Skaven army,
> 
> but I kind of don't like the idea of a lot of models, but i love having rats on the field.
> Skaven are a horde army so that's out.
> ...


What is your definition of fun to play? Winning, sneaky tactics, crushing your foes using magic...etc.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Warriors of Chaos are downright awesome in 8th Ed, easily among the top armies and with a metric ton of options to try and suit your style with. I love them myself.


----------

